# Contact Chris Knott for a quote and WIN



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

It's great to be able to bring you another prize draw competition and offer you something in addition to the competitive car insurance rates you'll find when you ask Chris Knott to quote for a car we don't yet insure.

This one we're calling our *Spring Spectacular* and any members of this club/forum who request a car insurance quote between 01 March and 31 May will automatically gain entry. If you called us last week (and many car club members did because we've had a great start to the month) please be assured that you're already included in the draw.

This time we're offering *our biggest prize bounty yet*, giving you the chance to win from not one, not two but three prizes! Three times the chance of winning one of these special treats:

*1st Prize - Five Supercar Driving Blast with High Speed Passenger Ride (and photo)* worth £234.

*2nd Prize - Festival of Speed Luxury Fitted Picnic Hamper with Veuve Clicquot Champagne* worth £150.

*3rd prize - £100 towards car parts/mods/accessories of your choice* worth...err...£100.

Full details of the prizes can be found on our website - http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/rewards/2016/spring/

Simply call Chris Knott for your car insurance and we'll aim to give you a winning quote. The insurers on our panel mirror our love of car club/forum members and give us the ability to assess you as an individual rather than just give computer generated rates. This should result in a better quote for you.

TO ENTER please use either:
*Phone: 0800 917 2274* (free from mobiles too)
*SMS:* text *QUOTE ME* to *61211*
*Web:* complete our callback form - we'll call you back shortly from 01424 200477

We hope these prizes will encourage you to call us for a quote if your car insurance is due in the coming months. Remember, we can quote you about 30 days ahead so even if you're not due until late June you can still request your quote before close of play on 31 May and secure entry in our draw.

*PLEASE MENTION THIS CLUB/FORUM to prove you're a club member and so we can quote you under this special club scheme (there should be a unique code in my sig below but the exact club name will be fine if not).*

Thanks for reading and we look forward to quoting you.

best,
Nick
Chris Knott Insurance

PS. Genuine quotes only please - the winners will need to supply a copy of their existing renewal invitation to confirm final eligibility. Get calling and good luck!

************************
*TESTIMONIALS*
We're getting them in faster than I can post them but here are a few comments from the last couple of weeks:

_"I used to be very sceptical of "special" car insurance offered through forum communities because it has never worked for me... until today! I called Chris Knott this morning and got quoted £200 less over the Premium (and £250 less over the Excess) if compared with the best quote I got from Ad*****, Elep**** and Dia****. I will be calling Chris Knott tomorrow to formalise things. Thank you."_ *Gustavo7, Z4 Forum*

_"Just got off the phone with Chris Knotts about the work car. Premium's £630 cheaper than previous year/insurer plus the bonus of almost no waiting time on the phone for an operator (never waited more than 2 min on any call tbh). So Chris Knotts, I've passed all the details onto the managing director including the screen grabs you requested. He should give you a call shortly to sort out payment etc. Roll on the discount for the coupe in the summer!"_ *Lexo, Hyundai Coupe Owners Club*

_"Thought I'd give my review of the past few weeks, ringing around getting renewal quotes. Online quotes circulated around the £600 mark - almost double what I pay now! 3 weeks ago Br******* phoned me and quoted £480, with the similar scheme of it completely insured up to a certain power band. They also said that they can't book the quotation as it needed to be within 30 days of the renewal time (standard procedure). Nick from Chris Knott put me through to one of the guys in the office who gave me a renewal quote that was considerably less than Br*******'s price, but again needed to be within 30 days. Funnily enough Br****** phoned me this morning and has now quoted me £595. Wow. I told the guy on the phone that I received a call them them 3 weeks ago saying £480, and explained their scheme to them. He then decided I was a liar!... He proceeded to put me on hold. Then a while later comes back to me with 'we'll honour that quote'. But clearly he was fishing and was too late, when I told him what Chris Knott had quoted me. The conversation went even sour: "Well they can have your car for £XXX then, we're never going to get anywhere near that."...There are still a few insurance companies that are due to phone me within the 30 day mark, but for now I thank my existing insurers Chris Knott for their prompt service, excellent 1-to-1 phone service and very decent renewal quote."_ *Kesler, GT86/BRZ Owners Club*

_"I took this out with said company above when I got my ST back in 2014. When I picked up its replacement (sadly a non-ST) I rang from the new car and changed the policy over in minutes. Top class service, let's hope it's the same standard if a claim needs to be raised."_ *Tim, FiestaST OC*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

So, we're about half-way through the Chris Knott Spring Spectacular Prize Draw promotion and it's going great - February was our best February *EVER* and March was the best month we've had overall in the last 5 years!

So far April is looking good too and it's all down to car club/forum members taking out their cover with us - thank you!

If we're doing well it means *we've obviously got great rates available for you*.

Add in our exciting prize draw with 3 fantastic prizes on offer and you've got every reason to *give us a call for a car insurance quote* if your renewal is due soon - *a great quote and the chance to win a prize*.

Pick up the phone today for your free, no-obligation quote - *0800 917 2274* - all calls are free even from mobiles.

best,
Nick

*PS. Remember we're mod-friendly but we also like standard cars, classics cars and even multi-car setups. What are you waiting for?*

************************
*FEEDBACK*
Recent comments from car enthusiasts about the Chris Knott service:

_"Easy to believe you guys getting good feedback. I had the coupe with yourselves the last 2 years and when the company car came up for renewal it also went with you. £1000 cheaper than the previous year! Ok it had a 1yr NCB at that point (new policy, etc) but still a massive saving."_ *Lexo, Hyundai Coupe Owners Club*

_"Just changed over to you from S**, thanks for a competitive price."_ *2bar boost, R32 Owners Club*

_"Just spoken to a fantastically helpful Catherine who quoted me nigh on half what I'm currently paying."_ *PBL, Focus ST Owners Club*

_"My car policy through Chris Knott has legal cover and still worked out cheaper than all else with extras stripped out."_ *qc2, HondaKarma*

_"I spoke with Chris Knott when I bought my Twingo. Can't fault them at all for professionalism and helpfulness. I'll certainly approach them again with my wife's car."_ *Phoph, RenaultForums*

************************


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a quick post bump to remind you about the Chris Knott Prize Draw. *This is the final month of this draw which is our biggest yet.

If you get a car quote from Chris Knott Insurance before close of play on 31st May you'll automatically be entered for the draw to WIN one of three very nice prizes (see above).*

April was another fantastic month and we overshot the month's target by about 20%. Thank you if you're one of those who found us to be their *best option*.

If you haven't yet tried us for a *competitive quote*, make sure you include us in the mix when you're looking for cover, especially if it's important to you to use someone who truly *understands the needs of car enthusiasts and the myriad modifications you make*.

QUOTELINE: *0800 917 2274*

Our dedicated quote team loves helping members *get a better deal* - please feed their habit  by asking for a quote when your car insurance falls due.

best,
Nick

************************
*RECENT TESTIMONIALS* - a few comments from happy car club and forum members...

_"One of the best insurances about, I have both mine and the wife's car with CK"_ *paulk, Hyundai Coupe Owners Club*

_"After my current insurer has told me they are doubling my premium from last year, as previous policy is no longer available, I did the usual comparisons and Chris Knott has beaten the best quote I got by 25 quid, very happy and will be going with them next month. Great service and very helpful :thumbsup:"_ *bmwaddict, Z4 Forum*

_"Just sorted out my insurance with Kim from ChrisKnottInsurance , saved me nearly £100 on my renewal! and thats including the interest for paying monthly with the same add-ons as another provider were offering me  bit chuffed, but shame premiums have gone up in general "_ *dougie89, Vectra-C forum*

_"I have literally JUUUUST reinsured with Chris Knott. Definitely one of the cheapest quotes I have had which is always a bonus, plus it means more back to the club."_ *sp4rks, Hyundai Coupe Owners Club*

_"Just had an excellent quote and service from CKI, cheaper than my renewal and comparison quote and very reasonable pro-rata top up for a list of small mods I intend doing... CKI = good place for ASN members to get insured!"_ *Rog_B, Audi-Sport.net*

************************


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: Three winners chosen - are you one of them?*

We're very pleased to unveil the winners of our bonanza Spring Spectacular prize draw which ran from 1/3 to 31/5 and offered 3x very tempting prizes.

*The winners themselves don't even know they've won yet so this is the major reveal.*

To qualify, all they had to do was request a car insurance quote between those dates, so it's nothing strenuous - maybe you'll win a future comp on this basis. In fact, we've got one running from 1/6 to 31/7 - Chris Knott June-July Competition which is *for both new AND existing clients*.

*TO ENTER OUR JUNE/JULY COMPETITION*
1. Renew an existing policy - if you're renewing with us there's nothing extra for you to do - we'll automatically enter you when you roll your cover over for a further year.

2. Request a quote - simply request a quote on a car we don't yet cover - please call us FREE on *0800 917 2274* or complete our Quote Request Form at https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote

*OUR 3 SPRING SPECTACULAR WINNERS*
Congratulations to the following 3 car enthusiasts who have won Chris Knott's great prizes:

Drawn first was *Anthony Soper, a member of Abarthisti.co.uk*, who wins a *Five-car Supercar Driving Blast with High Speed Passenger Ride and photo* (worth £234).

Second, *Darren Minister, from RenaultForums.co.uk*, who wins a *Festival of Speed Luxury Fitted Picnic Hamper with Veuve Clicquot Champagne* (worth £150).

Third, *James Jackett, a scirocco owner from Carmarthenshire*, who wins *£100 towards car parts/mods/accessories of his choice with Euro Car Parts* (worth...err...£100).

We'll try to make contact in the next couple of days but if you want to contact us in the meantime that's fine too.

Well done to the winners and thank you everyone who requested a Chris Knott quote.

best,
Nick

*PS. Don't forget you can still win by requesting a car quote or renewing an existing policy with us in June or July.*

*****************
*Recent feedback* from other car enthusiasts who've enjoyed Chris Knott's service...

_"Just wanted to post my experience with your company! Normally insurance time is a pain, but your team were extremely quick with quoting over the phone and great to speak to! I think it was Tabitha?? I spoke to at first, she put me with a company that accepts modifications which I can add as I go and the price was great - beat any other quote I had and also free legal cover!! Also then had a small issue to resolve, dropped Nick a quick PM on here, he replied within the hour and all was sorted!! Great customer service all round! Will definitely recommend you to friends and family and will be coming to you for a quote when the missus' insurance is due for renewal!"_ *--AUDI--, Audi-Sport net*

_"Renewed my insurance today with Chris Knott after spending a couple of days on the comparison sites and ringing round. They took 10% off my best quote (which was actually the renewal quote with Quote me happy/Aviva - and that was £200 less than anything else) and matched the £330 excess on my existing policy (which included declared mods - Prestige wanted a £3,000 excess!!!). Fantastic painless service, mods understood (I lost count of the times I was asked what a strut bar was, one company even asked what an air filter was ffs) and everything explained well. Money saved will now go towards my 3 year bubble payment."_ *Captain Duff, GT86/BRZ Drivers Club*

_"Have to say these guys are fantastic - Last year they almost halved my renewal and this year my renewal was another £53 cheaper even after changing my job title. These guys just keep getting better. The only offer I found cheaper was for a technition to come and put a black box in my car. All in all well done again CK."_ *snoop, Fiesta Owners Club*

_"I just wanted to pass on my thanks and appreciation for a great service last night. My car broke down and the service from start to finish, including the follow up call was superb. In addition the local breakdown recovery service Elva (Mike) was so helpful, professional and quick. I cannot thank you enough. Please pass this on to all concerned."_ *Nina Willis*

_"GT-B has been SORN over winter and I have been looking around for a quote to get it back on the road. All sorts of problems from most places with my NCB as I'm coming off a trade policy, but CK have been very helpful with that. So as of 09:45 today that's who I'm with! Thank you very much Chris Knott!"_ *AdamH, UK Legacy Forum*


----------

